# blackhole vs auto finnese



## sean2k (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey I am thinking of upgrading from poorboys black hole to auto finesse ultra glaze whats the diffence in the both?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

get 50cals filler glaze


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Black hole is supposed to be aimed at darker cars

Ultra for any and a much better product


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Ultra Glaze and it is one of the best glazes I've used. Since using it i now swear by it!

Sutty.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Some good reviews here of AF ultra glaze.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=343795&page=5


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Never really rated Black Hole. Much prefer Prima Amigo. The Ultra Glaze reviews look good though ey. Just bought some 50cal myself though.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Black hole is good,50 cal filer glaze is superb also AF ultra glaze,I have had excellent results with all three.I have to start doing some comparisons as I have all three as we speakI need to spend abit more Time with 50 cal but my early findings are that it is a excellent product for filing swirls,that even if you have not machine pollished your car it will give the look as if you have,Autofinesse ultra glaze on the other hand is my go to glaze product as I find it easier to use out of the three and the gloss it leaves behind is jaw dropping.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Hunty said:


> Never really rated Black Hole. Much prefer Prima Amigo. The Ultra Glaze reviews look good though ey. Just bought some 50cal myself though.


Prima Amigo Is also a very good glaze,their are a lot of quality glazes out there these days,we are spoilt for choiceI need to start doing reviews and contributing more to this site it's just finding the time and having some decent weather to work with.SJ.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Used Chemical Guys EZ Glaze on the missus Corsa for the first time a few weeks ago, found it quite easy to use, only thing is I would love to have applied it with a DA, as I dont think I did it justice applying it by hand.

Only used it once so really haven't got a opinion on it yet, anyone else used it on there cars???


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Try the 50cal, you won't be disappointed and this is from a long term BH user:argie:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Prima Amigo Is also a very good glaze,their are a lot of quality glazes out there these days,we are spoilt for choiceI need to start doing reviews and contributing more to this site it's just finding the time and having some decent weather to work with.SJ.


I know what you mean SJ... 
When the weather gets better it will be easier :wave:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i am waiting for the warmer times to give the BlackHole a try on my bimmer. have really much hope it will improve car's looks. will see...


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

May give auto finesse ultra glaze ago
I enjoyed blackhole but I'm wanting a product to use on white and black cars


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i don't really believe in colour-oriented products that much


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Or there's prima amigo glaze I read is also good


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

p1tse said:


> May give auto finesse ultra glaze ago
> I enjoyed blackhole but I'm wanting a product to use on white and black cars


You can use Black Hole or White Diamond on any colour car.

The Poorboys glazes have better cleansing abilities and fill quite well.
Ultra Glaze has brilliant filling powers but less cleansing.

The PB glazes are supposed to have a very, very slight cut to them but it's hardly measurable.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

greymda said:


> i don't really believe in colour-oriented products that much


On glazes i think colour matching can offer some positive additions, if you think about filling in a scratch using a colour that is closer matched, much more for dark colours but will help in filling and refelcting the light, hiding the scratches better.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> Black hole is good,50 cal filer glaze is superb also AF ultra glaze,I have had excellent results with all three.I have to start doing some comparisons as I have all three as we speakI need to spend abit more Time with 50 cal but my early findings are that it is a excellent product for filing swirls,that even if you have not machine pollished your car it will give the look as if you have,Autofinesse ultra glaze on the other hand is my go to glaze product as I find it easier to use out of the three and the gloss it leaves behind is jaw dropping.SJ.


I used blackhole a few years ago when I had a dark car and it was very good and easy to use. What makes the AF ultra even easier to use?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

scratcher said:


> You can use Black Hole or White Diamond on any colour car.
> 
> The Poorboys glazes have better cleansing abilities and fill quite well.
> Ultra Glaze has brilliant filling powers but less cleansing.
> ...


What's the advantage of better cleansing abilities, smoother finish; well that's what I found when I had used black hole


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

greymda said:


> i don't really believe in colour-oriented products that much


you can use any glaze on any colour and get good results. the difference between some (for dark or light coloured) is some of the ingredient suit the colour type of the paint. wet deep gloss look for dark and shine reflective for light colour. When used right on the right colour it will complement it and take the finish to another level.
there is also the type of paint single coat or clear coat some glazes are better on single stage others clear coat. Single stage black it has to be megs #7, clear coat black amigo is the best. on red has to be red moose etc imo. 
Glazing the paint is a stage that seems to be missed or treated less important than other stages, but if you really want the wow factor you need a glaze and better still, the one that compliments you paint colour


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

scratcher said:


> You can use Black Hole or White Diamond on any colour car.
> 
> The Poorboys glazes have better cleansing abilities and fill quite well.
> Ultra Glaze has brilliant filling powers but less cleansing.
> ...


AF has no cleanses in it, the only cleaning you get from it is due to the solvents


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

This is my mates car we did with Blackhole and Finish Kare pink wax wax


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> get 50cals filler glaze


I second this...its really, really good: doesn't stain trim, fills extremely well and leaves a super slick finish. Best glaze I have used - used BH and there is no comparison. I thinking of getting another bottle and I've just started the first. I don't want to be ever out of this.

Richard


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

MJT said:


> This is my mates car we did with Blackhole and Finish Kare pink wax wax


very nice work!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MJT said:


> This is my mates car we did with Blackhole and Finish Kare pink wax wax


nice work, very glassy/ reflective


----------



## CHRIS-P (Aug 24, 2013)

blackhole and ex-sealent.

no wax that day :tumbleweed:


----------

